# Borla exhaust vs. MagnaFlow



## 2011gtijim (Mar 31, 2011)

Going to put a cat-back exhaust on my 2011 GTI. I've had Borla on another 4cyl and liked the low growl with it. Any opinions or realities on the Borla vs. the MagnaFlow?


----------



## 2011gtijim (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks, I appreciate the input.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

Agreed... both companies offer great systems for VW. 

I'm not sure where you live, but if you live anywhere that might have inclement weather (heavy rain / snow / ice / etc), then if I were in your shoes, I would be sure to purchase a stainless steel cat-back system... not just an aluminized system. It will cost a little bit more for 100% stainless system, but it will last you for many, many years through all kinds of weather. :thumbup:


----------



## The Razor (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm going to spring for Borla when the time comes. You can't go wrong with that low, vicious roar. I've always loved their sound.

BUT before I settle on it. I would search dyno runs of before and after. Use google image search. Make sure it meets or exceeds your expectations for power delivery.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

borla/:thumbup:


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

Say hi to Alex!


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

I'll have to disagree with people here. I had the TT system on my 98 2.0L with the Borla muffler and couldn't stand the loud resonance of the muffler. I switched over the the magnaflow muffler and like it a lot better. 

.. I am running the TT race header and a race converter, so that contributed to the louder/raspier sound. The Borla's are overpriced .. however, the borla muffler has not ONE single blemish on it after 2 winters .. and the magnaflow is started to rust .. 

Sound wise, Magnaflow.


----------



## 2011gtijim (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks all, I ordered the Borla on Friday evening, along with K & N Intake on Saturday. Hope to have both of them on before a road trip next weekend to VA Bch. I was already leaning towards the Borla as I had one before that I really liked on another car.


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

Borla all the way :thumbup:


----------

